# 3416H muffler



## bissen83 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey. 

Does enyone know where to by a simplicity 3416H B&S 16HP muffler, or how it looks inside, so i can build my own?

Thanks Thomas


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum,bissen83 !
Are the end plates still good,on yours ? If they are, you can peel the body off,and insert the insides in another shell . I've done this on several of them,since it gives a stock look,and connections.
The stock muffler,from Simplicity,is no longer available,and if found may be pricey. I have seen them on Ebay,for around $50.


----------



## bissen83 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey jhngardner367 and thanks for the fast reply. Unfortunaly i don´t have the stock muffler, it was not on the tractor when i got it. So maybe if you can describe how i looks like inside, or maybe have a picture it would be very helpfull. Then i should be able to make my own.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*muffler*

The body of the muffler is 5" in diameter,x 10" long. Both the inlet and outlet are on the same end.
If you go to www.partstree.com , you can click on the Simplicity icon,and enter you model #,then select 3416H,and then engine. It has a parts diagram,and you can see how it looks,on the outside.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hope this helps!


----------

